# exposed eircom pipes



## seánieboy (28 Jun 2016)

hi there. In the past year i got planning permission to knock down an existing extension and build another one plus renovate my house on the same site. everything was going okay until such time as EIR ducts were found coming right to the surface beside my new extension so now they are at the surface and a foot above the damp proof coursing which could cause problems . I am living in this house all my life and i never remember these pipes going in. i have been told that they are in since 1972 which would make me 4 years of age when they went in. i obviously cannot remember this. These pipes are going through private property and they go right thru the driveway and out the back to there EIR compound. can anybody tell me what i can do to get rid of these pipes or to lower these into the ground . these pipes are going to be obstructed by my extension and nobody in the planning department had copped onto these before i got planning permission. I have put considerable amount of money in doing up my parents house and fear the outside of my house is going to be destroyed by these pipes . is there anything i can do about these


----------



## jdwex (29 Jun 2016)

I suppose try contacting eir first.
[broken link removed]
It's possible the ducts aren't being used any more, but you'd need to  be careful not to cause loss of service to your neighbours etc


----------



## seánieboy (4 Jul 2016)

well i contacted them a month ago and they told me that they were looking into it at the email that you just told me about so im not sure what direction to go at this stage because its costing me waiting for them to come back to me if they will at all


----------



## seánieboy (11 Oct 2017)

since i first wrote with this i have had hardly any contact with EIR except from last month when a top guy got onto us and said that something would be done about these pipes but in the mean time they have just washed there hands of it and my house and extension is still sitting there untouched ever since may of last year 2016. Surely this cannot go on forever . can someone give me any insight as to what i can do to sort this problem out


----------

